# Do Any Of Your Kids Have Nintendo Wii?



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all. It's cody's 11th birthday next week. I don't know what to get him. It seems these kids are so spoiled by time they are 11 or 12 the have everything. After I lost my husband everyone went crazy showering the kids with gifts. MY FIVE YEAR OLD HAS A CELL PHONE








now it seems like I am trying to keep up with it all and buying even more. He has a cell phone a brand new bike, psp, guitar hero, x box, ps2, and game cube. god that just made me sick writing it all down. To think when I was a child I had three dolls I played with for five years. 
now I am getting off topic, he is now saying he wants a wii. I think it is pretty cool better then the rest of the game systems he has. At least this one he would be up and active.

Another thing is he wants to bring these video games camping. I always say no. camping is camping. I don't want him in the camper all the time playing games. (he could do that at home)







I did put a t.v. in there for them at night and rent them a movie.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you're the mom and must decide what is best for YOU and YOUR kids without regard to what others allow when they go camping.As you do have and will have more challenges than the typical mom ahead of you, Cody needs to know you make decisions for him and what you feel is best for family time when camping. Good luck.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

sia said:


> Hi all. It's cody's 11th birthday next week. I don't know what to get him. It seems these kids are so spoiled by time they are 11 or 12 the have everything. After I lost my husband everyone went crazy showering the kids with gifts. MY FIVE YEAR OLD HAS A CELL PHONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a WII and our four year olds (yes they are all four. see my sig) love playing it. We only limit them to playing may be once or twice a week if they have earned it. We leave it at home when we go camping. We feel one benefit of camping is the family time with no TV, video games or other distractions.

FR


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

fredr said:


> Hi all. It's cody's 11th birthday next week. I don't know what to get him. It seems these kids are so spoiled by time they are 11 or 12 the have everything. After I lost my husband everyone went crazy showering the kids with gifts. MY FIVE YEAR OLD HAS A CELL PHONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a WII and our four year olds (yes they are all four. see my sig) love playing it. We only limit them to playing may be once or twice a week if they have earned it. *We leave it at home when we go camping. We feel one benefit of camping is the family time with no TV, video games or other distractions.

*FR

[/quote]

Well said! We do bring a portable DVD player (10.2"screen) that is all they get and that 
is ONLY if it is raining or it is late and they are in bed. After a FULL day of
being outdoors/active.

Kids that say camping is boring are the ones that MOST need to leave the
electronics home.

Just my .02
MaeJae


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Our kids have a Wii and love it. It is so different from any of their other video game systems (yes, they too have several). I've considered letting them take their PS2 camping, but haven't done it...yet. We do have a small tv & dvd player so they can watch movies, but so far thats it. With all the moving around you have to do with the Wii, I don't think there would be enough room in the trailer to play it inside. Of course the kids would probably argue that they could take it outside and play there!









Cheryl


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Up until this summer we took our kids Gamecube on trips with us. Our (now) 10 year old is pretty active and would generally stay pretty busy during the day. However, there were times when he needed some down time. Usually, just before bed or before or after lunch for a bit. After a long day of trying to keep him entertained, we all needed a break, and letting him have an hour to play video games before bed was a nice break for all of us. After having s'mores around the campfire, he could go play and we could enjoy the fire in peace. This year the Gamecube quit working, so it doesn't go with us. He hasn't missed it. As long as we're camping with other people or stay busy, he's fine without it. We have a Wii, and it does not go camping with us. It was too hard to find to take a chance on it getting broken during travel and he would need a little more room to play that than we have in our camper. We have considereed taking it with us at least once to project on the side of the camper for the adults to play, though! 
I say, you know your kids better than anyone, and if they need a little video game time, let them have it and keep your sanity! Just monitor it and set some limits.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We don't always camp at places with hook ups but bring the games when we do. We keep pretty busy so the kids only play for short periods of time. It's not like at home when they can play for hours. I enjoy the quiet time when I can sit outside with a drink and have the kids play inside the camper for a little.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Young lad bring his video games once and all he wanted to do was play with it
So we put our foot down and said no more
I do carry a few games for the labtop just in case the weather gets bad as a back up
We all know how kids can get when its rainy and they are bored
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Meg and Emily turned 11 and 9 this Summer and we got them a Wii for their birthday. They play it some, but my kids would rather be outside playing all the time. They never ask to bring video games when we go camping. We have a nephew that does bring them who is Meg's age, he spends all his time in the RV playing them! When we go camping with them, we never let the girls bring friends since they have their cousins. Now I will let them so they have someone to play outside with!

We just got back from camping with the Girl Scouts today and the rule is no electronics whatsoever, including cell phones. We have so much fun doing other things that they could care less!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Our boys are 7 and 4. luckily, we have been able to keep them away from that type mind numbing entertainment thus far. However, if we had any type of game console, we ABSOULTLY would not allow it to be brought along on camping trips. My wife and I have decided a few years back that camping is our time to get the boys out of the house, away from the television, and enjoy nature. Go for a bike ride or a hike in the wood, anything but more television / video games. That being said, yes, we do bring along a television. Just in case of foul weather, you always need a back up plan.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Our kids are 7 and 10. We own a small game console that features old Atari-type games. It is the only game console we own but I understand Santa is considering a Wii. My kids both play computer games and the 10 year old girl is fine. The 7 year old boy is the issue. He becomes completely immersed and shuts out everyone around him, then gets sullen when we make him turn it off. For that reason we have very strict rules about the computer and the game consoles:

1. When camping the game console ONLY comes out if it rains and then for only one hour. They can occupy themselves some other way. If it was a really bad and protracted storm we would make adjustments but so far we haven't faced that.

2. Bad sportsmanship? You lose. No more game playing for you that day.

3. When we say "stop in five minutes" we mean "five minutes". If you can't tear yourself away, too bad. No more game playing the rest of that day.

4. Yell at your Mom? Bad choice. You lose all game playing for one week. No computer, no console.

5. Acting like a putz? I will take away your game playing priviledge. Hey, I'm the Dad and I get to make the rules.

6. When your friends are over, if you are playing on the games together and the friend moves on to something else, so do you. I don't want to see you acting like a bad host.

Draconian? You bet! Do I care? Nope! If not giving my kids their own TV, PSP, Wii, computer, telephone or cell phone makes me a "Bad Dad" then fine, I'll wear the badge proudly. I figure it gives them something to write about in their tell-all book "Daddy Dearest: My Life With Atilla the Hun"

I don't want to sound like I am just mean to my kids or think other people need to follow my example OR that I will criticize you for doing it differently. It's just that by waiting until I was 37 to start my family I am pretty cemented in my beliefs (Methodist, Conservative, Braves Fan, Doesn't like ©Rap music) and figure that around our house (or trailer) our kids are better served by thinking up their own mischief than having it supplied electronically.

Monster Dad
Reverie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My kids have a Wii, I stood online at 6am at target in the spring and waited till 8 to get it.

No video games when camping. they stay home, even during their two week summer beach vacation, game room only at the campground.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We're probably going to get a Wii as a 'family' gift to each other for Christmas; they sound like fun.

BUT . . . no media (TVs, iPods, video games, etc.) are allowed on camping trips. For goodness sake, there's enough of that stuff bombarding us when we are at home, why would we want it on a camping trip!. We hope camping shows our kids that there are fun things to do that do not involve a screen and/or a joystick! And you know what? They get it! We spend more quality time together as a family and communicate more as a family when we are camping and there are no media distractions to ruin it. We have built up a 'game cabinet' in the OB of board games, outdoor toys and games, etc. that we enjoy while camping.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, the kid's have a Wii, but it does not go camping. There is way to much moving around involved with the Wii games, it would keep the trailer shaking. They have brought the PS2 several times..........

Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No Wii yet. We only really take the systems on our long Spring Break trip with the ATVs. You never know what the weather at the Oregon Coast maybe like and after riding hard sometimes they need some down time. But we keep it limited too. Other trips, no game systems.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

We don't have the Wii but we do have the Nintendo DS. Sadly, my wife and I each have one (no kids, one on the way). We bring them camping because they have a game called "clubhouse games" which has 42 different board games and card games. You only need one game and it can download the game to up to 6 other nintendo DS's so instead of breaking out backgammon or cards to play hearts or rummy we just sit by the fire and play each other with the DS. We do each need our own DS which is about 129.00


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, we have a wii...but my 14 year old earned every penny and bought it himself. We do allow him to bring it camping for a few reasons:

1. We have a seasonal site, it's more like a lakehouse than a camping experience where you want to explore new things. 
2. We went to the lake (our seasonal site) for a week over July 4th. It rained heavy for four straight days. If we didn't have the wii, everyone would have been miserable.
3. After the monsoon, we then dealt with untolerable heat, the kind that makes you either stay inside or be in the water. Well, when the kids weren't in the water, they were inside keeping busy (and active) with the wii.

We figure that we pay for the camper, the kids don't get to choose when we go...so we make sure everyone is enjoying their weekend. Believe me, if the kids are happy and not hurting themselves or others, I'm happy. Nothing worse than whining kids, "there's nothing to doooooooooo"

That being said, they rarely play the thing more than an hour a day. We keep them busy boating, swimming, and in the fall and spring, there's always horseshoes, football etc. Plus, there are chores to do, so they have to work some too.

I too reserve the right to unplug game and have a few times. Talk back, game gone for the day, refuse to help me or their dad, no game.

I know a lot of people wouldn't agree with us, but it works for us and we have good kids!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only seen the WII in commercials but have also read about injuries from them such as the tennis one because the muscles get no resistance with all the arm movement. So far, my daughters have not asked for it


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

We have a small TV/DVD player in case of foul weather and the kids bring their Nintendo DS and Gameboys but mostly for the driving. It's nice though to occasionally let them play in the morning and sneak a bit of extra shut eye! Generally no electronics during the day though. It's too easy for them to not do anything else. We had one rainy day this year. The kids played board games in the trailer and the adults enjoyed some conversation under the awning. But good to have options.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

SIA,

I'll put my .02 in based on reading only your original post. IF your boy doesn't already have a library card, I would limit his birthday gift to a trip with mom to the biggest public library in your area to get a brand spanking new Public Library Card and the promise of a couple new books to go along with as many library check outs as he can have. Then go have a one on one lunch with him to discuss all the wonders reading has and will continue to bring to him in his lifetime.

If he already has a library card, I would still go there as stated above.

If that's not feasible, ask him how much he has saved up for his WII because that's the only way he's going to get it this year.

I know your kids must have had a rough time recently but life lessons are always important for all of our "spoiled" kids.

p.s.

Books travel well for camping trips.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

My two kids have a Wii, but the games that require plugs stay home. They do bring a dvd player and portable gameboys though.


----------



## slik4x4 (Sep 5, 2007)

we do not have a wii, and until i see one in the pawn shop, we will probably not have one. we have a small tv in our camper, the tv my wife had in college(wich will have a 15 year reunion for next year). it is for the weather and news at night, sometimes, and we now have the laptop, with the gps. but my son loves being outside and loves riding his bike. he makes friends, if none are camping with us, at every campground we go to. the lack of technology has never been an issue. i even throw my cell phone in the truck and leave it. i figure camping is so you can enjoy the out of doors, nad wind down. and my son likes it too. i cant ever remember him saying he was bored when we were camping, unless its bed time and he thinks it will help him get to stay up. lol

sam


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Our first camping trip with the kiddo we didn't allow him to bring any electronics. We camp with another couple with a son the same age. He did really good and didn't complain. So on the next trip we allowed him to bring his Ipod for in the morning when we are getting ready for breakfast and before he went to bed. He wasn't allowed to use it when we were doing family activities or his friend wanted to play. We have now purchased 2 flat panel TV's and we bring our DVD players. Being in Arizona it can be warm during the day or if the wind is up it can be really dusty. He gets to bring is gamecube too. He is really good we just set down the rules at the very beginning. We only watch T.V. if we are winding down, for the news, or outside conditions aren't such that we can or want to be outside. I agree with many on this topic. Sometimes I just want to sleep in, set around the fire with a drink and enjoy the quiet, and at bedtime he and his friend go into each of our families trailers and watch a movie at bedtime while the adults hang out around the campfire.

Just do what works for your family.


----------



## teamfink (Sep 22, 2007)

My 9, 8 and 6 year old are all over the Wii. I have a no electronics rule when we camp. If they have the Wii then WE are not together. Camping is our way of getting away from all that. Keepin' it simple. Cookin' smore's and taking walks. Nothing like a rousing game of UNO for the family. No one has ever complained they missed the Wii when we're having so much fun.

Good Luck!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

when we were at camping world recently I bought this game for the Outback but haven't had chance to play it yet. I am the reallee gud spellur , I kan due more beddur spelleng than Rick, so he wuldnt like tue plae with me, will have to wate unteel we camp with frends.
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...65&src=SRQB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have the Wii and our whole family enjoys the console. I am not sure what is more fun...playing the game or watching my mother play a game .. heh heh heh.

Games my kids love

Wario Ware - Smoothmoves
Big Bad Brain
The sports games
Raymond Rabbits
Paper Mario
Spong Bob

As much as we like the Wii, we do not bring it camping...kids have asked but DW & I both said no and lucky the question has never been asked again.

Now if I can only figure out how to get the pinball machine into the trailer









Thor


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our kids are usually so active outside that the only time they spend in the trailer is to sleep and eat. They'll pitch a fit and fight with each other about which DVD's to bring, pack thirty of them, and then watch one-half of ONE.

They're only three and five years old, they have no idea what a Wii even is and I hope to keep it that way for as long as possible!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We are one of the odd families that do not own any of the major video game consoles. The only thing we have is that my youngest has a Nintendo DS Lite. We kind of figure that they get enough of this at friends houses. Not to mention our oldest daughter isn't really too interested. She spends more time on the internet. My youngest DD would spend her entire life in front of a TV if given the opportunity. We decided a long time ago not to own the video games. We got her the hand held so that she would have something in the truck for the trips. We allow the girls to take the hand held game and the IPod on camping trips. (Just try to take an IPod away from a 16 year old!!!) I think the earbuds are surgically implanted!!! However, we severely limit the use during the camping trip. These are more just for the car ride.

When we had the tent trailer we never had a TV in the trailer. The girls were so excited when we put a TV in the new TT. We find that we really have to limit that or we can't get them out for a campfire at night.

SIA, JMO, but I would try to limit the gadgets on campouts and recapture family time. Sometimes the gadgets end up being a replacement for what might be missing. Set those things aside, go on a hike, have a great campfire and just talk. Tell great stories, talk about the previous week and what is coming up. Talk about plans and dreams. Even 5 year olds will enjoy this. I think this is what camping is all about. Not all the electronics you can bring, but reconnecting as a family. Like I said this is just my opinion. It may take time because it is hard for kids to give up the gadgets.

Kelly


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

sia said:


> Hi all. It's cody's 11th birthday next week. I don't know what to get him. It seems these kids are so spoiled by time they are 11 or 12 the have everything. After I lost my husband everyone went crazy showering the kids with gifts. MY FIVE YEAR OLD HAS A CELL PHONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto-MaeJae.
we bring a portable dvd player as well for rain. In our TT the "TV Shelf" is a "Boardgame Shelf"


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

My boys' electronic games stay at home. We don't have a TV in our trailer, though I imagine we'll get one someday.

So far, it hasn't been an issue. Our kids (ages 14 and 11) especially enjoy Outback rallies because there are always other kids to roam around and be outside with.

When it rains, they all end up somewhere like HootBob's trailer, or at Prevish Gang's campsite !


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sia,

We laid down the law a few years ago. The video games can only be used on the trip to and the trip back. The only exception is if there is foul weather that goes on for a good while AND the board games have been used. Other than that the games are off and put away.

Eric


----------

